# CONFESSIONS OF A COLLECTOR



## lock_doc (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you remember which item it was, when you crossed paths, your life would never be the same again?  You were hooked?  I do,  a tiny creek behind my house, just goofing off with the kids, I stepped on it.  It was a clear bottle,  the 6 /12 oz cola size bottle.  The embossing(raised letters?) on it is SODA WATER,  a star, Coca Cola Bottling Works if I'm remembering correctly.  The seam line stops just above the "shoulder" and there are crude lines vertically where the neck/top was applied.  My best guess is it was probably made between 1870 & 1902.  Then there were other small incidents..... Planting morning glory seeds "scratch the surface dirt" and up comes several small medicinal type bottles........Son's baseball game, sitting in the grass by a tree, there was another small medicinal bottle.  I got up started looking around there was broken glass EVERYWHERE. I can't tell you how many bottles and other stuff I have found there. Every time we get a gully washer of a rain, I run out there to see what's been washed up.  Just last month I found a mint condition Milk of Magnesia 1906 bottle less than 3-4 feet where I planted the morning glories. 

 How 'bout you? What did you in?

 I will get a photo of the bottle and post.  In the meantime, you may see some of my bottles at  http://mysite.verizon.net/resthd4r/.

 Thank you,

 Linda H


----------



## lock_doc (Dec 13, 2006)

The majority of these are the ones that came from my back yard and the ball field.

 Linda H


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2006)

It was when a dam broke after hurricane Camile. The bottom of the lake was full from shore to shore and at the back end where once stood Tylers mill, pontils every where. I was 13. I got what I could before they rebuilt the dam. and went swiming where the mill was the following Christmas.


----------



## richf (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Linda,
 That find for me came way back, when I was 12 and found a Goff's Cough Syrup and a Kilmer's Swamp Root lying side by side along a tree line dividing two fields. Those were the days!
 Rich


----------

